
Raspberry Pi releases new PCB version with USB-C power fix - trymas
https://hackaday.com/2020/02/23/raspberry-pi-slips-out-new-pcb-version-with-usb-c-power-fix/
======
metaphor
Two questions that come to mind that the blog doesn't address:

1\. Is the change in this new revision easily identifiable via PCB silkscreen
from its deprecated variant, or will consumers be 0402 resistor hunting?

2\. Are (US) authorized resellers shipping this revision yet? None of the 8
for the US appear to have any notice on their respective websites.

EDIT: The Register article[1] cited by the blog mentions the following almost-
but-not-quite-relevant tidbits:

> _The update, Upton told us, had also moved "the WLCSP SD card voltage switch
> to the top side" to protect it from damage, and also "silk screen tweaks to
> reduce solder bridging in manufacture"._

> _We asked Upton this week if the fix was out and he confirmed the update had
> indeed been rolled into a PCB Design for Manufacturing (DFM) process. He
> added that he would have expected the update "to have reached end users by
> now"._

[1]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/21/pi_4_fixed/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/21/pi_4_fixed/)

------
ChuckNorris89
I've always had this love/hate relationship with the PI where I love the
amazing SW the community it putting out for it and I hate the closed source
Broadcom hardware/drivers and the rookie design mistakes the RPi foundation
keeps making over time giving me the feeling they don't test their designs at
all before launching them out to market.

~~~
Tepix
This seems like an overly dramatized comment. The issue would have been easy
to avoid but on the other hand it's easy to work around so I would call it a
minor issue and i can see how it was missed during testing. What other issues
have you encountered?

~~~
hmry
Not OP, but the RasPi 2 resetting when exposed to bright light because they
used a chip scale part in the power supply comes to mind.

In my opinion, the fact that the SOC is so sparsely documented (and in the Pi
4's case, almost entirely undocumented) is a way bigger deal than the
occasional small power supply design issue though.

~~~
tssva
Your comment makes it seem like any bright light will reset a RPi2 which is
not accurate. The RPi2 will only reset when exposed to specific high intensity
long wave length light. Really it is only triggered by xenon camera flashes at
close proximity and laser pointers targeted on the RPi2.

------
qubex
Great.

So, how do I make sure I’m purchasing one of the new & improved ones rather
than one of the faulty ones?

~~~
zyx321
Someone already figured out how to tell them apart: There's a small voltage
regulator component that was originally near the edge of the board. In the new
revision, it has been moved to the previously empty space above the word
"micro" in "micro SD card" [1]

So now you just gotta find a reseller willing to check that they're sending
you the correct version.

[1] [https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/02/24/raspberry-
pi-4-rev-1...](https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/02/24/raspberry-
pi-4-rev-1-2-fixes-usb-c-power-issues-improves-sd-card-resilience/)

~~~
folays
And here you can find the "resistor hunting" which describes what has changed
on the PCB :

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=2596...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=259629#p1583459)

